# Recurve string slipping off



## Nc3d (Jan 20, 2015)

I recently purchased my girlfriend a recurve since she took up an interest to traditional archery as well. We ran into a problem, while the string is the correct length it doesn't seem to fit in the grooves at the end of the limbs can someone help tell me what is wrong? This isn't a problem on my recurve but the grooves are wider on mine.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Are you saying the loops are to large and sliding down the limbs not staying in the nocks


----------



## Nc3d (Jan 20, 2015)

Yes. It completely comes unstrung after each shot. The limbs are not warped either


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

I bought a Stone Mountain flemish twist string for my son's Black Widow. The loop was too fat for the string groove so I made him an endless loop string that fit. He never tried to shoot it because it did not look right.


----------



## Nc3d (Jan 20, 2015)

What is causing the problem I'm having and how can it be fixed? I'm new to traditional archery and haven't a clue


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

The loop on the string is to large 

Can you post a pic of the loop and your limb tip please


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

If this is the case the real fix is to order a string with smaller loops 

The quick fix till you get another string is to serve the loop smaller


----------



## Nc3d (Jan 20, 2015)

I cannot upload a pic from my phone for some reason. How do I know what size loop I should get?


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

This may be a dumb question and I mean no offence but is it strung backwards? On a recurve, the limb tips should curl away from the shooter. I've seen more than a few "problem bows" that were just that simple beginner mistake.


----------



## Nc3d (Jan 20, 2015)

No sir it is strung correctly


----------



## Nc3d (Jan 20, 2015)

I know I'm not using the correct words but the tip of the limb that has the grooves for the string are smaller than on my recurve


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Where did your string come from ? 

Where did the Bow come from ? 

If they are new from a store take back the string and get one with smaller loops 

Is it a Flemish string or endless loop ?


----------



## Nc3d (Jan 20, 2015)

It is an endless loop. The bow shop I bought it from doesn't deal or know much more than me about this stuff. It was on consignment there


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Okay 

Go online to Lancaster Archery and order a new string 

You can also call them and request them to send you a longbow string which usually has smaller loops 

Or you can serve the loops smaller 

If you do not have serving any bow shop should be able to serve the loops up smaller till you can get the right string


----------



## gnome (Oct 22, 2006)

I think the grooves for the string may not have been made deep enough. I had a Buckeye (brand name of a low cost youth bow) that threw off the factory string. I used a chainsaw file to make the string groves deeper. It fixed the problem.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

N - 

What kind of bow?
Please post a picture of the limb tip if possible. 

The odds of the string loop falling off t he limb tip because they are too big is pretty low, when considering the geometry of proper string nocks (Sorry Joe). Even a loop twice the normal size should stay in place.
The other possibility is that the limbs may appear perfectly straight when unstrung or braced, but may twist during the draw. That usually doesn't bode well for the bow. 
A brace height that's WAY too low may cause that, but that should be obvious to the naked eye.

Viper1 out.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Viper don't be sorry 

I had a similar problem with a bow with very small nocks 

I had Chad make me up a string with smaller loops and no issues 

With out seeing it I am only guessing and I would always defer to you my friend


----------



## Sanford (Jan 26, 2009)

JParanee said:


> Viper don't be sorry
> 
> I had a similar problem with a bow with very small nocks
> 
> ...


Joe, it's not an across the board situation at times. Case in point. On a straight-limbed bow, running a real low brace height will sometimes exhibit this problem. Usually, if you look at the nock grooves, the angle of the groove is not steep enough to the angle of string, but, running it at a higher brace height fixes things. Here, by sucking up the loop with a smaller one you can also seem to get similar results in fix. The correct fix is the correct brace height, assuming things are cut normal. In this regard, you can have a situation where the design is a little screwy and changing anything at the nock and string seems to fix it. I've found that with small/narrow tips like that, running a higher brace fixes things instantly, but then, going real small on the loop has a little effect too. That said, what Viper states is true in that normally the loop diameter is of no concern, as the string will pull to center and always pull the loop to center. Shallow grooves, off angles????? Things might be different.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Joe - 

The problem I have with that, is it's sort of a band-aid fix. 
If the loop(s) loosen at all you could easily be back where you started. At the very least, the string won't have a "hard wall" to rest against. 

The depth and angle of the string nocks needs to be correct for the string to stay in place, as opposed to trying to strangle the limb nock. 
And those factors usually need to be a lot less than some folks think.

Seriously, I've had some strings with loops so long they didn't even look safe, but they never came off. (Yes, I did replace them sooner rather than later...)

I agree with ya, really like to see what the bow looks like. Could be a lot of things we're missing.

Nc - 

Since you're new here, you might not be able to post pics. You can email them to me ([email protected]), and I'll post them for you.

Viper1 out. 
.


----------



## Sanford (Jan 26, 2009)

Going back to the OP's first post, it appears he is describing a groove "width" problem, as in the string doesn't fit into the groove, yet on his bow the grooves are "wider". You only need a couple of posts to begin posting pics, so if you get a chance, a pic would help tremendously.


----------



## gnome (Oct 22, 2006)

gnome said:


> I think the grooves for the string may not have been made deep enough. I had a Buckeye (brand name of a low cost youth bow) that threw off the factory string. I used a chainsaw file to make the string groves deeper. It fixed the problem.


J

Just to clarify, I was talking about the nock grooves, and not the limb groove.


----------



## Nc3d (Jan 20, 2015)

Thanks for the help guys took it to the bow shop and they said the loop was way too large. Got a different string and works perfect! Did some research and it's an Alex bow


----------

